

Crockford on JavaScript - Section 8: Programming Style & Your Brain - jonpaul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taaEzHI9xyY

======
jonpaul
Spending the first 20 mins watching this talk is well worth the time for any
programmer. The talk is about how your head and your gut react and function
differently; and how it impacts you writing code.

